# cracked lid!



## markb1983 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hello all, I have a slight crack on my lid on my primary fermenter. Is it still useable? It doesn't seem to have cracked around the seal. What would you guys do?


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 14, 2013)

No worries if using it for primary or VERY short term storage. By VERY short time, I mean minutes, not days.


----------



## markb1983 (Oct 14, 2013)

Got it, so don't be foolish and start a new batch? It happened when I was racking my eclipse cab. Thank god it wasn't day one


----------



## Julie (Oct 15, 2013)

I cracked lid shouldn't stop you from making another batch. Rack your wine to a carboy once the sg gets around 1.010.


----------



## Arne (Oct 15, 2013)

I would not hesitate to use it with a cracked lid for the primary. I put a tea towel over the primary and just set the lid on top of that. Helps to keep unwanted critters out. After thinking about it, if the plastic in the lid has gotten old and cracked, think I would start worrying about the primary bucket. Might be time to replace them both, but til I got around to it I would just use the old one. Arne.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Oct 15, 2013)

Sounds like you are leaving the wine in the bucket throughout its entire fermentation schedule? Is that right?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Oct 15, 2013)

During Primary, just lay a lid on loose and cover like Arne and Julie said. I agree with Arne about replacing the bucket, if the lid is cracked the bucket won't be far away.


----------



## markb1983 (Oct 15, 2013)

Thank you all!!! I will do just that!


----------



## JohnT (Oct 15, 2013)

Why would you even need a lid for a primary??? Toss the lid in the trash and just cover the primary with a sheet of plastic.


----------



## Arne (Oct 15, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Why would you even need a lid for a primary??? Toss the lid in the trash and just cover the primary with a sheet of plastic.


 
I said the same thing many times, John. Then the wife brought home a kitten. Found out there was a reason for a lid on top of the towel.  Arne.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Oct 16, 2013)

Arne said:


> I said the same thing many times, John. Then the wife brought home a kitten. Found out there was a reason for a lid on top of the towel.  Arne.



I want to see a photo LOL


----------

